# Has anyone purchased any natural based paints or NO VOC paints that they are happy with?



## Farm Girl 623 (Jan 10, 2010)

Last year my husband and I painted almost the whole house when we moved in with Home Depot's Freshaire No VOC paint. It's horrible. It peels off the walls so easily. It washes off with a rag, etc. I've since learned that there have been many complaints about it. Now it's time to paint our soon-to-be son's room and I really want a natural based paint. I don't want to waste money on a horrible product so I was wondering if anyone out there has used any paints they have been happy with? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

wow, now I'm glad the freshaire paint was sold out when I went to buy. I went with... olympic? low voc at lowes because its the only other decent option I had in town and I wasn't ordering out.

I had found this though http://eartheasy.com/live_nontoxic_paints.htm


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

We've been happy with Mythic paint. It has no VOC's and is non-toxic.


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

I was just googling and I saw Sherwin Williams harmony got some good reviews. My new (very old) house is in desperate need of paint, but I wanted to wait until the spring so I wouldn't be gassed out. I would love to be able to do the bedroom at least with a no-voc paint. I would really like to make my own paint, but I don't know if I'm up for that.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Check this company out. They also sell raw tung oil, and you could use that for durability on walls that you would like to wash, or you could use wax (not paraffin), which is also very durable.

I'm on the hunt for paint that won't make us sick, and that doesn't poison the soil outside when it rains. The Real Milk Paint Co. does indoor and outdoor paint. I haven't tried it, but it seems wonderful. Their raw tung oil is my choice for our new floors this summer, too.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

NAK and typing one handed...

Soulemama just painted her new house and talks about the paint... soulemama.com

You;l have to search or scroll back.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

nak

freshair def sucked. i've heard good things about benjamin moore's low voc paint.


----------



## Nan411 (Nov 20, 2010)

Aren't most paints nowadays low VOC?


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Benjamin Moore has a super high quality but very pricey paint called Natura that is *zero* VOC. They also make another *zero-*VOC paint that isn't really advertised and is lower quality (but still great quality in my experience) called EcoSpec. Our whole house is done in EcoSpec.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

We used the Sherwin Williams no-VOC paint (Harmony, I think) and have been happy with it. It is pricier than the Lowes & Home-Depot paints, but IME higher quality.


----------



## wilddreamergrl (Nov 14, 2010)

We used Benjamin Moore Natura paint, painting about 1500 sq feet with it. We loved it. No odor at all, went on well - although did usually require 2-3 coats. Seems very durable.


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

I got paint from Sherwin Williams and it was disgusting. It stunk worse than paint from Walmart lol. (In fact, their paint hasn't smelled over powering to me, so it's not like I'm super sensitive either.)

I tried to return it within two hours of purchasing it, and after loading it into my car with the reciept and the other unopened cans of paint, and dragging them in for a refund, they blew me off and told me I'd have to come back later and talk to the manager. Like I'm going to haul the cans back to my car, and then back into the store later. I was so mad. Like dangerously angry.







I'll never shop there again.

And eco friendly my ass.


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

I've used the Freshaire (Home Depot), Harmony (Sherwin Williams) and Natura ( Benjamin Moore). I believe they are all zero VOC and I don't think any of them smelled that bad.

Freshaire was the cheapest and it had a chalky finish with the matte. I didn't have any trouble with it peeling but it did wash off some when I tried to clean the wall where my son drew with pencil.

Harmony and Natura were both good. The Harmony I first used about 4 years ago and the paint has held up well. I used the Natura line in my son's room, dinning room and living room this summer so it hasn't been tested for as long.

Clementine- What line of paint did you go with from Sherwin Williams? Also I believe they are franchises so each store is independent.


----------



## lishoprah (Feb 13, 2009)

We used milk paint to paint two kitchen benches along with the milk paint sealer and we are able to scrub it with a cloth and it doesn't come off. It might be too pricey for walls though but it looks really neat.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

I just went and found Soulemama's 'paint post'.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Farm Girl 623 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks so much. I'll check it out!


----------



## Farm Girl 623 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. I'll keep researching and look into some of the ones suggested.


----------



## catfood (Jan 23, 2011)

I bought some from Benjamin Moore and it worked great. I can't remember the name tho.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoriesInTheSoil*
> 
> Benjamin Moore has a super high quality but very pricey paint called Natura that is *zero* VOC. They also make another *zero-*VOC paint that isn't really advertised and is lower quality (but still great quality in my experience) called EcoSpec. Our whole house is done in EcoSpec.


nak

we used a combo of these throughout whole house. very, very happy. i went with several colors, a few bright ones in a couple rooms...great paint & went on well etc.


----------



## ChristinaLucia (May 1, 2006)

Mythic Paint!!

I *am* super sensitive to paint smells and there was no smell. It's a great company - they can match competitor's colors if you want, but they have tons of colors.

Worth every penny. And then some!


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

We are happy with Mythic, and have also had good luck with Benjamin Moore's 0 voc paint. I still think both smell bad when going on, but the smell fades quickly.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Mythic is one of the only paints that is truly NO VOC. The advertised big name brands, Ben Moore and Sherwin Williams etc., are not actually No VOC and mostly not low voc either. The base paint is no or low voc, the pigment is regular voc paint, making your then no voc base pretty much high voc as soon as you color it. We did much research and found Mythic to be the best out there right now.

ETA: This was about 6-8 mos now. It looks like BM has a new paint out, Natura? Will have to look into that. I know the old paint they advertised as no voc, had voc in the coloring. Just make sure to really ask questions when you are buying no voc paint.


----------



## nononose (Oct 6, 2010)

I was in BM last week, and they told me that their colours no longer have VOCs in them. I didn't ask since when, and I didn't make any phone calls to confirm (it was the sales man that told me this).


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

I've used Sherwin Williams' Harmony, Pittsburg Paint's Pure Performance, and Graham Aqua Bourne Ceramic. I thought the Harmony was really runny and drippy and a pain to apply, but I was happy with it once it was up and didn't have any trouble with peeling. I used it in a bathroom and a child's room.

The Pure Performance was fine - much thicker than the Harmony, so it was easier to apply, and it has stayed well. The Aqua Bourne Ceramic is my favorite, though. It is so durable and washable! I've had it in my kitchen for 4 years now and it still looks great! The paint store I purchased from said either of these are no-VOC bases, and could be no or low VOC, depending on what color you pick. I used very vibrant colors (red and burnt orange), so the pigment did make it low-VOC.


----------

